
Audio Induction Loop Receiver (2014) - kevinphy
https://goughlui.com/2014/10/04/project-audio-induction-loop-receiver-part-1/
======
imyentsen
This is interesting. I wonder if there is anyone having experience hearing
with telecoil. As a hearing aid user myself, I would say many telecoil
installations at public spaces are actually not working at all. It makes the
signs just like a useless decoration. That's a point that makes the post a
surprise to me cuz most of the installation at the metro stations do work.

